# Sustainable Fertilizer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A look at the not so distant future.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=cdc37f49-a12b-4710-8d92-f41326abfc58


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I will be happy to reduce my fertilizer usage as soon as Walmart is happy to pay more for my product!

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> A look at the not so distant future.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=cdc37f49-a12b-4710-8d92-f41326abfc58


Article lost all credibility when it mentioned Wal Mart. At this point in time there is nothing they can do to attract my business. I would rather shop across the street. If it costs more so be it. No need to go into details the evil of wally world.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Reduction in fertilizer will have a direct effect on reduction in yields.....and the price of corn etc.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Never ceases to amaze me how here in the US we have all these regulations for pollution, labor, human rights etc but we don't bat an eye from buying products from forigen countries that have absolutely no regulations at all. Pisses a sensible person right the f**k off


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Reduction in fertilizer will have a direct effect on reduction in yields.....and the price of corn etc.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's probably also what people said back when it was standard practice to use two units of nitrogen for every expected bushel of corn.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting Mike, I will not go in an Wal-Mart have not been in one in 5 years and only bought wife a pack of zantac for heartburn the only thing open where we were at that time of night. Before that you can go back over 10 years. On this fertilizer deal you can bet your ass that the Chinese apples they sell in Wal-mart were sprayed with DDT. Sounds like a big smokescreen to me. Not saying they will be any better but Amazon. com will eventually break the bastards. Tightening up the immigration laws would go a long way in them going out of business.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> That's probably also what people said back when it was standard practice to use two units of nitrogen for every expected bushel of corn.


 Why would the "people" said that when at the time that you are referencing no one(regulatory) was trying to reduce fertilizer and it was cheap....comparitively speaking with today?

I am not saying reduction is good or bad....I am just saying with todays technology and input costs, not many grainers waste(overapply) amendments with their very high costs so there is not alot of over fertilized crops compared to say 15 years ago(pre-precision planting).....that being the case, their will be a noticeable yield reduction if their is a noticeable amendment reduction at this point in time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds to me like the article was stating that WM is prepositioning itself to gain in the carbon offset world for farmers' innovations and natural desire to reduce a major input cost. WM Tries Profiting From Farmers' Increases in Efficiency. should have been the title of the article. Naturally, they aren't the only company to try such stunts.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Why would the "people" said that when at the time that you are referencing no one(regulatory) was trying to reduce fertilizer and it was cheap....comparitively speaking with today?
> 
> I am not saying reduction is good or bad....I am just saying with todays technology and input costs, not many grainers waste(overapply) amendments with their very high costs so there is not alot of over fertilized crops compared to say 15 years ago(pre-precision planting).....that being the case, their will be a noticeable yield reduction if their is a noticeable amendment reduction at this point in time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, with current costs, very few if any are going to grossly over apply. But many people will still apply with a theoretical yield that 9 years out of ten they won't achieve. There's extra being applied. The question would be just how much. Some soils will retain that extra far better than others.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how here in the US we have all these regulations for pollution, labor, human rights etc but we don't bat an eye from buying products from forigen countries that have absolutely no regulations at all. Pisses a sensible person right the f**k off


Someone stated (on another forum I frequent) that, if we quit buying Chinese produced goods, their economy would collapse.

Sounds like a plan to me. Maybe I better start by tossing this Chinese made laptop in the garbage.... My camera next and then I'll rip the wiring out of my Ford truck.and I'll toss all my light bulbs too....

Problem is, we are so intertwined with foreign entities, it's not feasible to do, Walmart or not....

When I was a kid back in th 60's, Made in Japan was synonomus with cheap junk and China wasn't even on the map at all. I remember buying precision tools back then, it was LS Starrett or Brown and Sharpe. If you wanted a cheaper line, you could buy Mitutoyo. It was Jap Crap but it was chea and cobbly..

Times have changed and now Mitutoyo is a world class ISO manufacturer of precision measurement devices, even better in some instances than LSS or B&S. Japan is held in high regard for quality, one reason I have Kubota's.... In another 15 years or so, China will attain and pass those quality standards (in products) as well, while we seem to be becoming the 'China' of the world and thats sad in itself.....

In no way am I trying to demean you. Just stating what is.....

I like 'Made in America, by American Workers' just as much as anyone. You just can't stay true to that philosophy and exist today.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Exactly correct. Thats globalization everyone supports each other. I also have noticed the quality of products as you mentioned


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I must be retarded or something because I cant find the article you are talking about?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I must be retarded or something because I cant find the article you are talking about?


Apparently their link has been re used.


----------

